
Popcorn Time yet another fully working version - cettox
http://kemald.com/pt/popcorn.html#.UyjLv6pvraT.hackernews
======
higherpurpose
Any particular reason why you decided to work on your own fork instead of the
one maintained by YTS?

[https://github.com/popcorn-team/popcorn-app](https://github.com/popcorn-
team/popcorn-app)

~~~
cettox
Firstly, I loved the project when I see the simplicity of it, secondly, it is
good to have alternatives in case that, they got shut down, and maybe go down
a wrong path, thirdly I was the first person ever to fix and distribute a
working binary version :). BTW, I also linked to repo you mentioned, not to
let my users in the dark :)

